# Bonnet Creek questions



## gstepic (Dec 1, 2014)

We are planning on trying to get 7 family members to the Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort the last week of May. We have been there before and really liked the resort, many of the towers were still under construction last time we were there. A salesman told us there would be several restaurants in the new towers (I know what you all are thinking, but dang, you would think sometimes they would tell the truth). When going online to check out the amenities the web page does not show restaurants. I know when we went 5 or 6 years ago there was a little poolside snack bar where you could also get a beer. Are there any other restaurants on site?

Also, we are running into problems on trying to get there at a reasonable air fair from Albuquerque. It appears there are better rates to Tampa Bay which is only 70 miles away. Is there any reasonable ground transportation from the TB airport to the resort? We are hoping we don't have to rent a car.

I know there used to be a free shuttle to the park, I think there is a cost now. Is the cost fairly reasonable. There are going to be 4 adults, 1 teenager, and a 5 and 6 year old, so it may be cheaper to rent a car and park at Disneyworld.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 1, 2014)

There are at least 3 restaurants:  1 sit-down, 1 pizza type place, 1 take-out.  Plus whatever they have at the hotel:

Restaurants/Bars

    La Cantina Grill - take out & outdoor tables
    La Cocina Pizzeria & Bar - pizza and sandwiches - delivery available - out door tables
    Escudos Bar & Grill - casual sit-down
    Treasure Bar - bar food

The shuttle is $5 per day, per person.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 1, 2014)

No restaurants in the timeshare towers, but. There is a Wyndham Hotel on the property now, and there are several nice restaurants in the hotel. 

http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/florida/orlando/wyndham-grand-orlando-resort-bonnet-creek/hotel-dining


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 1, 2014)

ronparise said:


> No restaurants in the timeshare towers



Ron - see my post above - all 4 are in the timeshare area.


----------



## gstepic (Dec 1, 2014)

*Thanks*

We liked the resort way back when so I think we will enjoy it even more. I think there is another large pool with another lazy river that was not there when we visited. I can only take so much theme parks so it is a nice resort to just hang around in.

For $5 a person we would be better off paying for Disneyworld parking so now it makes sense to just rent a car for a week.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Denise,

When Ron says there are no restaurants *in* the towers - Ron is correct.  All are outside.  Most are by the pools with outdoor seating.  The only indoor restaurants are at the Wyndham Grand Hotel.  

Also, call the resort and check on the price for the shuttle, it may cost $6 per person per round trip now.  

I would not stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek without a car rental.  You could, but it would get costly doing things outside of the resort.  

Perhaps a minivan would be good for the group?

Cynthia T.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 1, 2014)

OK - I thought the OP was just asking if there were restaurants in the timeshare area.  

Even though Escudos Bar & Grill is not "in" a tower, I would consider it to be inside, since it is completely enclosed - although they can and do open up the sides, in nice weather.  It's casual, but definitely more of a "sit-down" restaurant than the other 3.

This oval building is Escudos:


----------



## ronparise (Dec 1, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Ron - see my post above - all 4 are in the timeshare area.



I knew they were there, but I have trouble calling them restaurants


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 1, 2014)

I was at Bonnet Creek with my son, who doesn't like anything approaching fine dining, so we ate at the timeshare restaurants several times in 10 days.  I thought their casual restaurants were fine for inexpensive meals.  The OP has 7 in their party, including 3 kids, and I'm guessing that the kids would probably enjoy something more casual than the hotel restaurants.  Either way, they have a wide range of options, which is nice.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Dec 2, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> OK - I thought the OP was just asking if there were restaurants in the timeshare area.
> 
> Even though Escudos Bar & Grill is not "in" a tower, I would consider it to be inside, since it is completely enclosed - although they can and do open up the sides, in nice weather.  It's casual, but definitely more of a "sit-down" restaurant than the other 3.
> 
> This oval building is Escudos:




Close up picture of Escudos by tower 5






The Back Bay Pool Bar has indoor and outdoor seating by the Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort at Bonnet Creek (HOTEL SIDE) 
**see picture below






Cynthia T.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 2, 2014)

That doesn't look like the same place - maybe I have the name wrong?  Do you know the name of the restaurant in my picture?


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Dec 2, 2014)

Denise, I think you are thinking of the Back Bay Pool Bar.  It is over by the hotel between Tower 6 and the hotel. We ate there inside and another night outside by the lake.  It was very good!

Maybe this post can get moved over to the Wyndham section to get more views and input?

  Cynthia T.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 2, 2014)

*Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort*

Hotel located next to Tower Six 

Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek Hotel 
features four dining options and delivers an exceptional 
array of moderate to expensive dining options for all tastes.  

Our favorite
Deep Blu Seafood Grille - Fresh Seafood.
Beautiful earth tones and copper interior.

Tesoro Cove Restaurant - cute buffet featuring tasty hot entrées, fruit, pastries and cereal paired with a fresh cup of coffee, juice or tea.

Back Bay Bar & Grill - Breathtaking views of the picturesque 
10-acre lake and surrounding resort area (American cuisine). 

Bar 1521 - Lite fair

The Barista, an intimate coffee café serving Starbucks coffee 
and teas, cappuccinos, lattes, ice cream and pastries.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 2, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> Denise, I think you are thinking of the Back Bay Pool Bar.  It is over by the hotel between Tower 6 and the hotel. We ate there inside and another night outside by the lake.  It was very good!
> 
> Maybe this post can get moved over to the Wyndham section to get more views and input?
> 
> Cynthia T.



That's it - thanks for setting me straight - I had the name wrong.  We had our best meals there.  

I will move the thread.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 2, 2014)

If you rent a car, the parking fee at Disney is up to I think $17 a day.


----------



## Magic1962 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you for giving all this great information on Bonnet Creek... we will be going in July with 6 to 8 people and I think this place will be great all around... so with the lazy rivers, pools and putt - putt golf you really would not have to leave for a few days...    Dave


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Dec 2, 2014)

We enjoyed Tesoro Cove for a breakfast buffet at Wyndham on the hotel side - not timeshare condo side.  We had a lunch and a dinner over there too.  Food was good. We also enjoyed going to Starbucks at the hotel for muffins, gelato and coffee.  Remember at Wyndham Bonnet Creek all rooms have a full kitchen - so you have options.

You can also walk over for dining at the Hilton at Bonnet Creek  for additional dining options  - if I remember correctly children can eat free with a paying adult at Hilton. There is also the Waldorf Astoria Orlando at Bonnet Creek with some more Restaurant Choices!

When I go, we rent a car and have a couple of quick serve dining options by going over to Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort for Mickey Waffles in the morning at Old Port Royal.  You need a car even though the property is "next door" because you can't cross over and there is no path.  Disney Springs (Downtown Disney) has a bunch of nice restaurants.  We also enjoy heading over to the Disney Boardwalk area and eating over there (near Disney's Beach Club Resort, Disney's Yacht Club, Swan & Dolphin Disney's Boardwalk Resort, Epcot and Hollywood Studios)  It is very close with a car to Wyndham Bonnet Creek. 

Dining at Disney resorts or at Disney's Theme Parks is fun too!

Cynthia T.


----------



## Myxdvz (Dec 2, 2014)

I wouldn't stay at Bonnet Creek without a rental car.

Rental Cars in FL are very cheap.  I don't how much the minivans go for but cars  can be had for $7-$15/day.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 2, 2014)

*Lbvfs*

Orlando`s Best Kept Secret

The Lake Buena Vista Factory Stores (Outlet & Food Court) located at  
15657 S Apopka Vineland Road (State Road 535) Orlando, Florida 32821
provides FREE scheduled shopping van/shuttle to and from select participating hotels - including Wyndham Resort - Bonnet Creek. 
See guest services for shuttle pick-up information and location.
Shuttle service is for Lake Buena Vista Factory Stores customers only.


----------

